# 2013 Rogue Tires Issues



## huligancho (6 mo ago)

Hey folks,
I have 2013 Rogue , but since awhile I'm having tires air issues , despite the fact I changed tires 2 times since the originals
Can it being the censors ? 
I drive average 5 miles per day and I know that isn't much, but I've never heard of anyone have to put air every 5 days regardless of the season
Any help will be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Oldcivicjoe (Jun 21, 2021)

It could be a few things, best way to find out is a spray bottle with water and a good amount of dish soap, spray the bead down generously, pull the valve stem cap and soak that as well, watch for bubbles.


----------



## huligancho (6 mo ago)

Oldcivicjoe said:


> It could be a few things, best way to find out is a spray bottle with water and a good amount of dish soap, spray the bead down generously, pull the valve stem cap and soak that as well, watch for bubbles.


Thanks, 
I forgot to mention that air lose happens mostly to the front tires , after rotation , the ones that was on rare side now become trouble


----------



## huligancho (6 mo ago)

johnmark9120 said:


> hi last night i disscused yor issue to my friend he told me two of thing when ever purchase a car we find it history from Vin Decoder ans also he also shere a link which give you the reason of you issue Nissan Rogue general Tire Problems


Thanks,
Usually the light comes early morning after staying the whole night . always in front


----------



## remanaz (10 mo ago)

Do you have large temp swings between day and night? It almost sounds like you only inflate them to just above the minimum pressure that activates the low tire warning light. My Roue tire display shows that it wants a higher pressure up front vs the rears.

Are you filling them when the tires are cold or after driving a bunch? If the latter, then when they get cold from sitting the pressure will be lower.


----------



## huligancho (6 mo ago)

remanaz said:


> Do you have large temp swings between day and night? It almost sounds like you only inflate them to just above the minimum pressure that activates the low tire warning light. My Roue tire display shows that it wants a higher pressure up front vs the rears.
> 
> Are you filling them when the tires are cold or after driving a bunch? If the latter, then when they get cold from sitting the pressure will be lower.


Thanks , I sometimes in the morning, sometimes in the eve, but mostly mornings when they're cold.

And yeah, I drive 5 min in the morning and 5 at night , not much

Can it be the sensors ?


----------



## remanaz (10 mo ago)

huligancho said:


> Thanks , I sometimes in the morning, sometimes in the eve, but mostly mornings when they're cold.
> 
> And yeah, I drive 5 min in the morning and 5 at night , not much
> 
> Can it be the sensors ?


When you have the tires rotated are you having the TPMS sensors relearned to their new location? If not then you may be having the same sensor being identified as low but it would still show in the last know location.


----------



## huligancho (6 mo ago)

remanaz said:


> When you have the tires rotated are you having the TPMS sensors relearned to their new location? If not then you may be having the same sensor being identified as low but it would still show in the last know location.


Thank you again! 
Lately I have tires rotated at VIP because the last tires I did purchased from them and lifetime free rotation. I'm not sure if they have TPMS sensors relearned, should I ask them the next time or Ishould go to Nissan ?
Nissan is way too expensive , hence I was avoiding them .


----------



## remanaz (10 mo ago)

Ask them. If they aren't doing it you need to be aware of that and plan a course of action to do it. Not that it hurts anything though.


----------



## huligancho (6 mo ago)

remanaz said:


> Ask them. If they aren't doing it you need to be aware of that and plan a course of action to do it. Not that it hurts anything though.


Do you think that is the main reason the tires are losing air so fact ?


----------



## remanaz (10 mo ago)

The relearn or I should say lack of a relearn would just be the cause of it looking like it is the same location every time. You need to try the spray method detailed by oldcivicjoe or try a dunk tank if you have access. So is it all, some or just one tire that is losing air?


----------

